# Sierra Nevada Pale Ale



## Mall (30/6/15)

Very, very close to the original, lacking maybe a touch of dry hopped Cascade, but not much. Let me know and I can share my recipe.


----------



## Darrens (30/6/15)

Appreciate if you can post the recipe mate, would like to see it .
Thanks. Darren.


----------



## Mall (30/6/15)

Brewers Friend..

http://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/162292/serria-nevada-pale-ale


----------



## Matplat (30/6/15)

That link is only available to brewers friend members.....


----------



## Mall (30/6/15)

This should work: http://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/162292/serria-nevada-pale-ale


----------



## TheWiggman (30/6/15)

That link seems slightly askew but mostly 'there'. I currently have some on tap and it's dead-set a ripper beer.

Target %ABV is 5.6%. OG 1.053, FG 1.010-11.

I used Aussie malts (JW) and Denny's Favourite 1450. Hit OG and FG on the button. Didn't have Magnum so used extra Perle for bittering. Used Cascade flowers and threw an extra 10g at the flameout addition. I'm not sure if it's just the 1450 but it dropped like a stone and with some Brewbrite in the boil it's very bloody clear. I also pushed the sulphate up to around 180 using CaSO4, which to my palate suits it well.

Strongly recommended recipe for APA fans. Has complexity like an IPA without the lingering bitterness, but not as bland as staple APA's tend to be. I don't think the bottled product we get here is overly hoppy on the nose so personally wouldn't bother with a dry hop, not that I ever do.


----------



## mwd (30/6/15)

Try for a Hoppy Lager clone that is an absolute ripper and should be introduced as a regular brew it puts all Australian IPA's to shame.


----------



## illywhacker (1/7/15)

I've always understood SNPA and it's Little Creatures PA clone to feature Munich malts very strongly, as opposed to a straight pale and crystal combo. It's worked for me in the past to get that thicker mouthfeel without the caramels offered from crystals.

Haven't drunk your beer though.

Try a bit of munich!


----------



## Rocker1986 (1/7/15)

SNPA itself isn't dry hopped, so I probably wouldn't bother doing it with a clone recipe.

I have brewed the recipe listed in that link twice, albeit converted to metric and scaled up to fit my 25 litre size batches. Done as is, it is very very close to the original beer. This particular recipe I found on a different site to that one, but apparently it was constructed with the help of the SN brewmaster himself. As far as I'm aware, the ingredients listed are the same as the ones they use i.e. no Munich or dry hopping. http://www.sierranevada.com/beer/year-round/pale-ale


----------



## Truman42 (1/7/15)

i brewed this one from BYO mag. Not as bitter as I would have liked it to be. Will see how it tastes when its carbed up as its still cold crashing.


----------



## Rocker1986 (1/7/15)

Actually having another look at that recipe in that link, that's not quite what I brewed. The amount of crystal is way above the one I brew (ed):

25 litre batch no-chilled.

Mash at 67 C for 90 minutes; 78 C mash out for 10 minutes
5.220 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.6 EBC) Grain 1 92.1 %
0.450 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (145.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.9 % (All I have here, otherwise would go 60L)

70-75 minute boil
19.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 21.4 IBUs
18.00 g Perle - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 8.9 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 7.6 IBUs
60.00 g Cascade - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056)

Fermented at 18C, raised to 21 on about day 6, cold crashed for a week or so from day 12-13. As per usual with a regular rotation recipe, I change the bittering hops to keep the same IBUs, but leave the late additions the same always.


----------



## hellbent (1/7/15)

Matplat said:


> That link is only available to brewers friend members.....


I think it's free to join.... I did and it cost nothing


----------



## illywhacker (1/7/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> Actually having another look at that recipe in that link, that's not quite what I brewed. The amount of crystal is way above the one I brew (ed):
> 
> 25 litre batch no-chilled.
> 
> ...


Was the Maris Otter to fit the clone or a practical choice? You reckon SNPA is a maris otter-er?


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/7/15)

Practical choice. It still came out bloody close to the original and I thoroughly enjoyed the resulting beer; I will definitely use it again next time I brew this recipe.


----------



## GABBA110360 (9/7/15)

_everybody seems to rave over this pale ale._
_my only taste of it I bought a six pack for big dollars to be grossly disappointed to say the least._
_it may have been an old batch or something but i'd take some convincing to buy again._
_to be frank it was crap _
_i'm still open on it as it may have been a bad six pack_
_i'm not sure how it should taste jury is out that is why I wouldn't attempt a clone_
_cheers_
_ken_


----------



## mb-squared (9/7/15)

it's pretty much the original west coast craft beer that started a revolution. maybe you got a six-year old six pack from dan murphys?


----------



## GABBA110360 (9/7/15)

mb-squared said:


> it's pretty much the original west coast craft beer that started a revolution. maybe you got a six-year old six pack from dan murphys?


it was bws actually


----------



## Rocker1986 (9/7/15)

I had it on tap at a club in the Valley somewhere a few times. Was a lot nicer than the bottled version I thought. Just seemed fresher.


----------



## Blind Dog (9/7/15)

GABBA110360 said:


> it was bws actually


Same shit handling of beer. I find imported bottles pretty hit and miss, but cans heaps better. And if you see it on tap, try it; no guarantee you'll like it of course, but it's way better than bottles


----------



## welly2 (9/7/15)

The bottles of SNPA I get from my local Woolies have always been cracking. I used to get it on tap back in the UK and it was a favourite beer. Never had any trouble with bottles of it. Hmmm, all this talk of SNPA has got me salivating! I might head down and get myself a few bottles.


----------



## Rocker1986 (9/7/15)

Yeah I have to say the bottles I've had of SNPA haven't been terrible at all, but the tap version was a bit fresher and nicer.


----------



## slcmorro (9/7/15)

I had it on tap at the Mallow here in Ballarat and it was absolutely shithouse.


----------



## Bridges (9/7/15)

Another vote for the cans if you can get them. Great drop.


----------



## manticle (9/7/15)

slcmorro said:


> I had it on tap at the Mallow here in Ballarat and it was absolutely shithouse.


 I've had au brews on tap at the mallow (and elsewhere) that have been less than ordinary.

Fresh snpa, tap bottle or can is a nice, flavourful apa. Not meant to knock your socks off - just good, balanced hop/malt brew. I've had some really awful oxidised tasting ones too but when it's good, it's good as long as you aren't expecting west coast iiiiiipa tongue twister resin injection (and that makes me glad).


----------



## jc64 (10/7/15)

SNPA is a top beer, if it's tasting shithouse on tap I would be thinking the pub serving it is the problem.


----------



## Spiesy (10/7/15)

As others have said, a fresh SNPA is a thing of beauty. A truly amazing beer. I'm lucky enough to head over to the U.S. once a year to drink it fresh on tap - it's awesome. 

I had the misfortune to have it on tap from Le Bon Ton in Collingwood last week. Shithouse. Had lost all its vibe. It was old. Disappointingly I was charged $10 for a glass. Their tap beer list looked exactly the same as it did when I as there two months prior - all the same U.S. imports. Whilst they may be continually bringing in the same beer fresh, that SNPA that I tried would suggest otherwise.


----------



## Damn (10/7/15)

GABBA110360 said:


> _everybody seems to rave over this pale ale._
> _my only taste of it I bought a six pack for big dollars to be grossly disappointed to say the least._
> _it may have been an old batch or something but i'd take some convincing to buy again._
> _to be frank it was crap _
> ...


I once bought a stubby from Dan's to bench-mark against my clone attempt. It tasted like crap too. I checked the use-by date and lo and behold it was out of date. Complained to the manager the following week. He asked me to point it out on the shelf. Sure enough all the other singles were out of date too. He gave me a fresh 6-pack of SNPA. Starkly different. If your a fan of American Pale Ales Sierra Nevada is King. Not the last shitty out of date or poorly stored PA I've purchased.


----------



## hathro (14/7/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> 60.00 g Cascade - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs


No dry/keg hops?


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/7/15)

Nope, the original isn't dry hopped, so that clone recipe reflects it. It gets very very close to the original in terms of flavour and aroma, and colour too if I'd used the right crystal :lol: but this doesn't affect it much.


----------

